# Project proposal, asking for co-developers and for comments



## obsigna (Oct 18, 2018)

I am the developer of sysutils/clone, sysutils/ipdbtools, dns/void-zones-tools and the FastCGI daemon ContentCGI (not in the ports yet), all BSD licensed and targeted to FreeBSD, all is also available on GitHub: https://github.com/cyclaero

I want to start with a new project targeted to FreeBSD based gateway machines:

*The Meta Search Result Aggregator (MSRA)*​
Basically this would be a locally hosted Meta Search Engine like MetaGer, however without the legal limitations of a publicly hosted one, and the idea would be to let it do its work transparently from the web search client's point of view. A user in the local net would enter the search query as usual in his/her web browser of choice, and on the gateway the query would be redirected to a local web server in the LAN, either by DNS forging or by the means of proxy like interception, or by other suitable means. And on this web server said Meta Search Result Aggregator would receive the search query and on user’s behalf would pass this to a pre-defined number of public search engines. The results would be sorted, filtered, formatted and returned to the client.

I know, MetaGer is on GitHub as well. What is wrong with it? It is ugly, IMHO.

My idea is to implement the MSRA as a plugin for my ContentCGI. The language skills for this would be C or C++, and a tiny piece of Objective-C, JS, CSS, and HTML (of course).

Some advanced goals would be:

add a local search engine like Zettair to the list of search engines


use textproc/libcrm114 for latent semantic analysis of the search results, in order to sort future results based on flags given by the user (e.g. useful vs. pita, etc.)


create a plain and nice non-cluttered presentation of the search results
(I hate visible frames - my art professor in the 70’s told us that people who are drawing frames around evrything would be better off writing death notices only 


your ideas


...
Questions:

is any developer having a good base on the skills said above interested to enter into the project?
in case YES, please write me a PM.


are there any comments?
I hope the forum staff won’t mind if comments go to this thread.


----------

